# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Ambassador, smart earpiece which translates between users speaking different languages, Waverly Labs, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Waverly Labs

Home page - waverlylabs.com/ambassador

"Meet the Pilot: Smart Earpiece Language Translator" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

World's first translation earpiece

Published on May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Can you hear me in French?

Published on May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This nifty earpiece will translate your conversations in real-time"

by Amanda Connolly
May 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

A world without language barriers

Published on May 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Pilot Translation Earpiece bridges the language barrier

Published on Feb 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

AMBASSADOR by Waverly Labs

May 21, 2019




> Ambassador, your professional interpreter

----------

